# How come Bush gets blamed for Hurricane Katrina?



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I dont understand how everybody wants blame Bush for the Hurricanes. I dont see how any of it was his fault. What do you think?

I know it happened awhile back and there is probably all kids of threads on it but just thought I would bring it up...Thanks..


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

He called God and had him direct them into specific areas.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

racer66 said:


> He called God and had him direct them into specific areas.


I thought God was punishing us for being heathens? Isn't that what Pat Robertson said? It must be God's fault.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I wouldn't say it was directly Bush's fault but here is what the Department of Homeland Security says which Bush is ultimately in charge of. If you look at their mission and vision statements they should have been more ready.

Preparing America

In the event of a terrorist attack, *natural disaster* or other large-scale emergency, the Department of Homeland Security will assume primary responsibility on March 1st for ensuring that emergency response professionals are prepared for any situation. This will entail providing a coordinated, comprehensive federal response to any large-scale crisis and mounting a swift and effective recovery effort. The new Department will also prioritize the important issue of citizen preparedness. Educating America's families on how best to prepare their homes for a disaster and tips for citizens on how to respond in a crisis will be given special attention at DHS.

What is really sad is about a week after Katrina there was a large forest fire in California. The US Forest Service mobalized a complete camp and was feeding 20,000 fire fighters 3 square meals a day. They did this in less than a 24 hour period. My question is....why couldn't that be replicated down South??


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> I wouldn't say it was directly Bush's fault but here is what the Department of Homeland Security says which Bush is ultimately in charge of. If you look at their mission and vision statements they should have been more ready.
> 
> Preparing America
> 
> ...


STOP THE SPIN!



> Was President Bush forced to use the Insurrection Act?
> 
> Barbara J. Stock
> Barbara J. Stock
> ...


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

ABBK: I am not trying to spin anything. Just my opinion based on what I read on the Homeland Security webpage. Bush should have trumped the Governor AND the mayor sooner.

As far as the Governor and Mayor of Lousianna. IMHO they should be hung by their necks in the middle of Burbon Street.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Blame Amid the Tragedy 
Gov. Blanco and Mayor Nagin failed their constituents.

BY BOB WILLIAMS 
Wednesday, September 7, 2005 12:01 a.m. EDT



> As the devastation of Hurricane Katrina continues to shock and sadden the nation, the question on many lips is, Who is to blame for the inadequate response?
> 
> As a former state legislator who represented the legislative district most impacted by the eruption of Mount St. Helens in 1980, I can fully understand and empathize with the people and public officials over the loss of life and property.
> 
> ...


Mr. Williams is president of the Evergreen Freedom Foundation, a free market public policy research organization in Olympia, Wash.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Because Bush appointed someone completely incompetent to the position of head of FEMA (qualifications included being the president of a horse club). He also claimed that no one saw the disaster coming, when he was fully breifed (and warned about possible levy breaks) several days before. This is simply farther evidence of his incompetence and his attempts to pass the buck.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Because Bush appointed someone completely incompetent to the position of head of FEMA (qualifications included being the president of a horse club). He also claimed that no one saw the disaster coming, when he was fully breifed (and warned about possible levy breaks) several days before. This is simply farther evidence of his incompetence and his attempts to pass the buck.





> The party has closed ranks around its incompetent members and blames the president who was forced to "deal" with an inept governor. Governor Blanco's thanks is to point the finger of blame back at the president when she knows the fault is her own.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bush appointed Brownie, not the governor. Another attempt by the president to pass the buck. He was fully briefed, and yet took no action to resolve the problem.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,189051,00.html



> A review by the Government Accountability Office of 13 major contracts said last week the government had wasted millions of dollars, due mostly to poor planning by FEMA. Among the 13 were three of the four no-bid contracts for temporary housing, worth up to $500 million each, that went to three major firms with extensive government ties.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Militant - you must be from the East side of the sate huh? Maybe the Canadians will take Detroit....


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Bush appointed Brownie, not the governor. Another attempt by the president to pass the buck.


Yea, your right MT, maybe the voters in LA can get a clue!
By the way where's


> Brownie


 NOW?

I think the people of LA should bring the Governor and Mayor up on Murder charges.
:sniper:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I blame the Gov and mayor Nagin only. I am from louisiana and fail to see where this is Bush's fault. I feel that the only reason Nagin wasnt to blame because he is black and a majority of the people who suffered were black. It was more conveinient for them to blame the white guy. I am not trying to start any thing racial, but that is just trully what I believe.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why was it his fault hillbilly?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

hill billy said:


> I blame the Gov and mayor Nagin only. I am from louisiana and fail to see where this is Bush's fault. I feel that the only reason Nagin wasnt to blame because he is black and a majority of the people who suffered were black. It was more conveinient for them to blame the white guy. I am not trying to start any thing racial, but that is just trully what I believe.





> The Democratic Party could not possibly sink much lower than it has this past week. The mayor, the governor, and all those liberal websites, blogs, and shrieking leftist politicians should jump into the sewer water that now flows in the streets of New Orleans. That's where they belong, with the rest of the floating waste. The Democratic or "Progressive" party should be buried with the dead. Cause of death: Gross incompetence, asphyxiation from lies, and the failure to accept responsibility for the deaths of thousands of American citizens because power meant more to them than lives.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How can you blame the Democratic party for this flop? They have no power and couldn't have influenced this situation for good or bad. If you wish to blame Nagin, go right ahead, but mayors work on a local level. They are generally more worried more about their constituency than their party.



> *Gross incompetence*


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11434022/site/newsweek/



> Six months later, there still isn't a clear account of what Bush and his top aides were doing in the hours and days after the levees crumbled and the misery set in. The prolonged confusion is partly explained by the White House's refusal to turn over many of the records and e-mails requested by the Senate and a special House committee investigating the fiasco. In a blistering report last week, the Republican-led House committee said the poor response "cost lives" and "prolonged suffering."





> *asphyxiation from lies*





> Speaking by video link from his Texan holiday ranch on 28 August, Mr Bush tells federal disaster officials: "We are fully prepared to help."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4765058.stm



> Bush said four days after the storm, "I don't think anybody anticipated the breach of the levees" that gushed deadly flood waters into New Orleans. He later clarified, saying officials believed, wrongly, after the storm passed that the levees had survived. The transcripts and video show there was discussion of that possibility even before the storm, but no definitive assessment whether they would be topped.


http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/200 ... ning_x.htm


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> How can you blame the Democratic party for this flop? They have no power and couldn't have influenced this situation for good or bad. If you wish to blame Nagin, go right ahead, but mayors work on a local level. They are generally more worried more about their constituency than their party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote: 
Was President Bush forced to use the Insurrection Act?

Barbara J. Stock 
Barbara J. Stock 
September 6, 2005

Hurricanes do not sneak up on people. Unlike tornadoes, hurricanes don't just reach down out of the dark storm clouds to wreak havoc on humanity. Hurricanes are tracked, named, have warning flags dedicated to them, and all coastal cities have long-standing plans for dealing with them. Nearly everyone in the world knew Katrina was going to hit Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama and yet, so many have died in New Orleans. Why?

Hurricane Katrina struck the tip of southern Florida as a category 1 hurricane and made a beeline for the warm waters of the Gulf of Mexico. For three days Katrina churned her way across the Gulf, growing in size and strength until she was a monster storm. With sustained winds of over 175 mph, Katrina bore down on the city of New Orleans. Literally, at the last possible moment, Katrina was pushed, ever-so-slightly, by dry air from the Midwest, off to the East and dropped from a category 5 to a high category 4 with sustained winds of 160 mph. Katrina was still a killer storm by anyone's description. *For three long days, the governor of Louisiana and the mayor of New Orleans watched Katrina bear down on their state and city respectively but took very little action to protect their citizens other than to state the obvious: "Leave town." No assistance was offered to the poor or elderly. *
Aerial views of New Orleans have shown pictures of hundreds of buses, left parked and unused. Why didn't the mayor of New Orleans activate those buses to move the people out of the city who wanted to leave but had no way out? *Why was this golden opportunity to save lives left parked, only to be lost to the flood waters? This from the Louisiana disaster plan, pg. 13, paragraph 5, dated 01/00: "The primary means of hurricane evacuation will be personal vehicles. School and municipal buses, government-owned vehicles and vehicles provided by volunteer agencies may be used to provide transportation for individuals who lack transportation and require assistance in evacuating'..." Why was the city's own disaster plan for using those buses to evacuate people not implemented? Governor Blanco and Mayor Nagin had three days to evacuate the poor and elderly from New Orleans but they did not. Why? *While the governors of both Mississippi and Alabama put in a formal request for federal assistance before Katrina even made landfall, *the governor of Louisiana refused to relinquish any of her power for the good of the people. Now she and her party point the finger of blame at the White House. *
*Liberal blogs and websites are pointing to the Department of Homeland Security's website which states that it can take control in any disaster, natural or otherwise, but this is not true. The Department of Homeland Security can only work with the state and local officials in organizing relief efforts such as food, water, and shelter. There is no military arm of the Department of Homeland Security or the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) and the military is what was needed and everyone knew that. *
Instead of asking why the Democratic leaders of Louisiana failed the people, these sites post disgusting pictures of floating bodies with the message: "George Bush did nothing."* The truth is the Democratic governor wouldn't allow Bush to do anything. That floating body belongs to Governor Blanco. She is the one who "did nothing." *
Roving bands of violent criminals quickly took control of the streets. While Mayor Nagin did declare martial law, it was a toothless declaration. The New Orleans police department was instantly overwhelmed. Many policemen just threw up their hands and walked off the job. Some joined the looters and were videotaped by MSNBC "shopping" in the local Wal-mart. The handful that was left on the job did their best but the best they could do was try to stay alive in a now lawless and dying city.

*Because there was no one in charge, the initial rescue operations were feeble at best and there was chaos. The scope and magnitude of the disaster, which covers an area the size of Great Britain, still had not been realized by Governor Blanco who steadfastly refused to declare martial law and officially request that the federal government "send in the troops." *
It has come to light that all during the night on Friday, September 2, the president of the United States was forced to "negotiate" with Governor Blanco for the lives of the suffering and dying people of New Orleans. She feared that allowing the federal government to take control would make her administration appear as though it had failed. *How she would be judged was more important to her than the lives of those people who were dying in the squalor. How many died as Blanco maneuvered to protect her reputation? *
*The Posse Comitatus Act prevents, by federal law, the president of the United States from sending federal troops into any state without the direct request of the elected governor of that state. *A frustrated President Bush could only stand by and watch as the horror unfolded until he received the request for help. Despite the finger-pointing at President Bush, there was little that he could do until he was formally asked for assistance. No matter how loudly the liberals scream, they know full well that the president was helpless to do much of anything.

As the death toll rose and the animalistic behavior of some of those who chose to remain within the city became public knowledge, it was obvious that authorities needed to regain control. *As the scenes from New Orleans, now a national disgrace, were being beamed around the world, a shameless Governor Blanco only cared about her own political image.*

*There is reason to believe that President Bush, running out of patience with Blanco by Saturday morning, used the only option that remained to him. It is being reported that Bush went around Blanco and utilized the Insurrection Act to federalize the National Guard and send in active military troops to take over the rescue and put down the lawlessness that had taken over New Orleans. The forces that Bush had poised to move into the city, swung into action. It was no accident that the major, organized rescues began when the sun came up Saturday morning. At 6:30 AM, when the sky over New Orleans was suddenly filled with military helicopters and military convoys poured into the streets, they were there because of President Bush, not Governor Blanco. *
The largest military evacuation the world has ever seen moved with the precision and efficiency that is only seen within the military. With men like Lt. General Russel Honore, 1st Army Commander and Army Brigadier General Mark Graham in charge, law and order was quickly restored, and an endless line of helicopters and boats began removing the stranded people and taking them out of the hell-hole called New Orleans. Those forces were ready to act because the President of the United States had positioned them to be ready.

Everyone demands answers and everyone wants to put the blame for this catastrophe on someone. The most convenient person to blame is President Bush. In truth, he is the least responsible on the local level. While the liberals feel this is the perfect time to make political hay because so many African-Americans are involved, the first line of defense for those people, the mayor of New Orleans and governor of Louisiana, both Democrats, are the leaders that failed them. The people of New Orleans were abandoned by an arrogant governor and a hapless mayor as both struggled to save their own political careers. But, because they are both Democrats, the leftists want these ineffective leaders seen as helpless victims of a thoughtless and racist Bush who ignored their repeated pleas for help.

*Mayor Nagin has been reduced to babbling about how the CIA is out to kill him because he "spoke his mind," and Governor Blanco has become the invisible woman hoping that no one will notice that her gross incompetence and arrogance cost lives. But the left marches on, blaming President Bush because it knows it can. Most Americans are not aware of the laws preventing the federal government from "taking over" a city or a state. *
The party has closed ranks around its incompetent members and blames the president who was forced to "deal" with an inept governor. *Governor Blanco's thanks is to point the finger of blame back at the president when she knows the fault is her own. *
The Democratic Party could not possibly sink much lower than it has this past week. The mayor, the governor, and all those liberal websites, blogs, and shrieking leftist politicians should jump into the sewer water that now flows in the streets of New Orleans. That's where they belong, with the rest of the floating waste. The Democratic or "Progressive" party should be buried with the dead. Cause of death: Gross incompetence, asphyxiation from lies, and the failure to accept responsibility for the deaths of thousands of American citizens because power meant more to them than lives.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

hill billy said:


> I dont understand how everybody wants blame Bush for the Hurricanes. I dont see how any of it was his fault. What do you think?
> 
> I know it happened awhile back and there is probably all kids of threads on it but just thought I would bring it up...Thanks..


  Forget Katrina. People are talking impeachment ...


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I would love to jump in on this one but Hill Billy and ABBK are already hitting the nail on the head. Keep it up fellas!!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> BUYER: So I'd like to know why did the president's federal emergency assistance declaration of August 27th not include the parishes of Orleans, Jefferson and Plaquemines?
> 
> BROWN: &#8230;_f a governor does not request a particular county or a particular parish, that's not included in the request.
> 
> ...


_




Dear Mr. President:

Under the provisions of Section 501 (a) of the Robert T. Stafford Disaster Relief and Emergency Assistance Act, 42 U.S.C. ?? 5121-5206 (Stafford Act), and implemented by 44 CFR ? 206.35, *I request that you declare an emergency for the State of Louisiana due to Hurricane Katrina for the time period beginning August 26, 2005*, and continuing. *The affected areas are all the southeastern parishes including the New Orleans Metropolitan area and the mid state Interstate I-49 corridor and northern parishes along the I-20 corridor that are accepting the thousands of citizens evacuating from the areas expecting to be flooded as a result of Hurricane Katrina*.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I did not read every line of every post above so if this was mentioned and I missed it ... I apologize

Seems I recall hearing somewhere Nagin was reluctant to order evacuation due to his fear the City might be sued if the storm blew over with little damage.

If that is the case (and I don't think it excuses him, but) ... How far back in the annals of history do we go to find blame? Seems we have turned America into such a "Convoluted Mess" in many respects that even if a guy did want to "do the right thing" he could be facing a very sharp double edged sword no matter what he does ...

I blame the folks at the ballot box for that.

Just an example of what America is doing to itself ... not an excuse for Nagin's Judgement.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DecoyDummy said:


> I did not read every line of every post above so if this was mentioned and I missed it ... I apologize
> 
> Seems I recall hearing somewhere Nagin was reluctant to order evacuation due to his fear the City might be sued if the storm blew over with little damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I might need to clear up my previous post ... I'm not saying I blame the voters of New Orleans ... for Nagin's postion in government ...

I'm sayng I blame the voting AMERICAN public for our Litigious Society which puts Good Leaders in Precarious Positions when it comes to decisions like Nagin had to make ...

My statement is not an evaluation of Nagin (good or bad) but rather an assesment of the Society we Americans have created ... and the buck stops at the Ballot Box.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

And I might add ...

Assuming that issue (fear of future litigation) did affect Nagins judgment about such a drastic measure as evacuating an entire municipality ...

Would the rest of America be wise to see that as a "smoke signal" on the Southern Horizon telling us we have a "systemic" problem that has the potential to affect entire cities in a very negative way ...

Just a thught from were I sit


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

|3005C|-| G315 |374/\/\3|> 'C4|_|53 |-|35 T3|-| 5|_|><0r!!!111


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I couldnt understand R2D2 in those movies, and I sure as hell cant read that garbage either...


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

G.O. ,... 1|-|415 |33C4|_|53 I/\/\ 13|-| 1337 |-|4><0R, 4/\/|> |_|r J|_|51 4 /\/00|3. P\/\/ /\/3|>!111


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Well that certainly clears things up....


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, yes it does, but the point still remains unchanged.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Will you please quit talking like a fool? No one wants to read nor translate leet speak, especially when it doesn't relate to the topic at hand.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

:beer: MT!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> |3005C|-| G315 |374/\/\3|> 'C4|_|53 |-|35 T3|-| 5|_|><0r!!!111


That's the perfect post to a thread that your getting beat up on! :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Will you please quit talking like a fool? No one wants to read nor translate leet speak, especially when it doesn't relate to the topic at hand.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.p ... =l33tsp33k

and then scroll down to #6


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

seabass said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > Will you please quit talking like a fool? No one wants to read nor translate leet speak, especially when it doesn't relate to the topic at hand.
> ...


I'm not going to play your silly raindeer games. uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> seabass wrote:
> Militant_Tiger wrote:
> Will you please quit talking like a fool? No one wants to read nor translate leet speak, especially when it doesn't relate to the topic at hand.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> I'm not going to play your silly raindeer games. uke:


Um. I'll try to be more clear. I put my detective hat on and was trying to figure out why "flux" would possibly write this:



> |3005C|-| G315 |374/\/\3|> 'C4|_|53 |-|35 T3|-| 5|_|><0r!!!111


so I plugged it into google... and got to this site which, perhaps, explains this "code."


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry seabass, quoted the wrong guy. I'll fix it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> G.O. ,... 1|-|415 |33C4|_|53 I/\/\ 13|-| 1337 |-|4><0R, 4/\/|> |_|r J|_|51 4 /\/00|3. P\/\/ /\/3|>!111


The mother ship is calling for you.

MT this day will go down in history, we agree.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I find it amusing that people are trying to decipher that. :rollin:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> I find it amusing that people are trying to decipher that. :rollin:


You can always tell when a GAMER is between games :laugh:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> I find it amusing that people are trying to decipher that. :rollin:


Man, I really thought I figured you out. So, your fingers just fell off homerow for a bit and you didn't notice?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> MT this day will go down in history, we agree.


Huh?


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 wrote: 
I find it amusing that people are trying to decipher that.

Man, I really thought I figured you out. So, your fingers just fell off homerow for a bit and you didn't notice?"

lol.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Interesting.......................: http://theshapeofdays.com/2005/09/katrina_was_a_d.html


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> G.O. ,... 1|-|415 |33C4|_|53 I/\/\ 13|-| 1337 |-|4><0R, 4/\/|> |_|r J|_|51 4 /\/00|3. P\/\/ /\/3|>!111


Once used by the hacker community as sort of a sub-culture language, ANYONE using this type of speak in the present day in age is either:

A) A clueless net newbie who somehow thinks its still "cool" to speak this way.

B) A veteren net user who uses it to parody the type of people mentioned in example A.

u r n0t 1337 d00d!!11


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

It took you that long? Beers to you Benny, :beer: . Oh and by the way, I 4/\/\ t3|-| 1337 |-|4><0R.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Week 2- After many nights spent furiously but fruitlessly trying to transform the jargon into english, Ben Eli finally decodes the enigma using state of the art technology


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

MT, I believe he used this device


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

KIDS AT PLAY! uke:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

ABBK is right, you may want to watch for him in the road.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DecoyDummy said:


> And I might add ...
> 
> Assuming that issue (fear of future litigation) did affect Nagins judgment about such a drastic measure as evacuating an entire municipality ...
> 
> ...


I wonder if they have it together now for round #2 comming up.
Will see soon! I still think the Family members of those old folks killed by the Mayor should bring him up on charges.
I don't know what Walmarts waiting for; they had COPS on camera stealing from them. :huh:


----------

